# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Unmanned aerial vehicles, drones, pilotless vehicles >  Robotic perching on a human hand by a robotic bird airplane, ARC Lab, Urbana–Champaign, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Aerospace Robotics and Control (ARC) Lab

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Perching of a Bird-like MAV/ UAV with Articulated Wings

Uploaded on Jan 16, 2012




> First robotic/ autonomous perching of an MAV that resembles a bird in terms of articulated wings.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 21, 2012




> The work by Aditya Paranjape, Joseph Kim, and Soon-Jo Chung at the Aerospace Robotics and Control Lab, University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign.
> Narration by Jenny Roderick at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign.
> 
> The technical details of this work can be found in the following papers.
> A. Paranjape, S.-J. Chung, and J. Kim, "Novel Dihedral-Based Control of Flapping-Wing Aircraft with Application to Perching," IEEE Transactions on Robotics, conditionally accepted, 2013. 
> 
> A. A. Paranjape, S.-J. Chung, H. H. Hilton, and A. Chakravarthy, "Dynamics and Performance of Tailless Micro Aerial Vehicle with Flexible Articulated Wings," AIAA Journal, vol. 50, no. 5, May 2012, pp. 1177-1188. 
> 
> A. A. Paranjape, S.-J. Chung, and M. S. Selig, "Flight Mechanics of a Tailless Articulated Wing Aircraft," Bioinspiration & Biomimetics, vol. 6, 026005, 2011.

----------

